# Informant build. Buffered bypass wiring bleed



## Redredbettyz (Jul 5, 2019)

I recently built up and Informant. I wired it up with the according to the buffered bypass diagram. When I have the pedal bypassed I can hear a faint distortion in the background of the clean signal, as if the circuit's distorted signal is bleeding through. I'd love to keep it as a buffered bypass if I can fix the issue. Anyone have any ideas??

BTW experiment with clipping diodes. I settled on red LEDs, and it sounds great!


----------



## Redredbettyz (Jul 5, 2019)

I double checked all the ground connections and everything seems to have continuity. I tried the additional wire and there was no difference in the background noise.


----------



## Robert (Jul 6, 2019)

Really?...   Now that's unusual...    That wire grounds the clipping diodes in bypass so that _really_ should quieten things down...

I'll dig mine out today and crank it up loud through headphones and see if I hear anything like that at all.


----------



## Redredbettyz (Jul 6, 2019)

I used LEDs for the clipping diodes and they aren't lighting up when playing in bypass so the diodes seem to be grounding in bypass. When I lower the gain control in bypass, the background noise goes away. Does the same IC that is used for the buffer provide any op-amp distortion anywhere else in the circuit? Maybe that's where the issue is.


----------



## Robert (Jul 6, 2019)

No.  The buffer and input stages are in one opamp, the clipping and output stages are in the other.


----------



## Robert (Jul 6, 2019)

Okay... I really don't like to do this sort of thing, but this should take care of your issue.

Make the connection shown here in yellow using a 1uF non-polarized capacitor (MLCC / Film).

You could use a wire, but the 1uF will reduce any popping when switching.


----------



## Redredbettyz (Jul 6, 2019)

Awesome! The 1uF cap worked like a charm. Thanks for finding a solution for me!


----------

